# My Flock O' Tiels



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Removed couldn't add photos?


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I only could add the baby cockatiels 1 is a wf pearl and are the other 2 normal wf or cinnamon wf? these are ivory's 1st clutch babies and storm chewed there crest feathers


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

*The Other Pictures*


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Caspian In First Pic With Tigerlily And Arnie In The Back And Graystar. Caspian Is A Noise Maker He Says Whatcha Doing And Sounds Like A Car Alarm. I will be showing Caspian in march he is a ncs banded bird and i joined so i can start to show cockatiels


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

How rare is it for a male cockatiel to keep their pearls? Caspian is a year old and still has all his pearls and he is huge about 110 grams


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Caspian is a wf pearl pied which is why he still has some of his pearls....its very common for pieds to take 2 or 3 molts to completely lose all their pearling. But they're all gorgeous!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Roxy thats what i thought


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are all gorgeous


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

awwe so pretty


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Yea I Am Addicted To Birds And Love My Cockatiels Epecially The Wf Mutations


----------



## Moya (Nov 3, 2010)

crazy4tiels88 said:


> I will be showing Caspian in march he is a ncs banded bird and i joined so i can start to show cockatiels


Where will you be showing Caspian? I don't live very far from Chattanooga and would love to go to a bird show.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

There is suppose to be a show in cartersville, ga but not sure yet if they are having it there. I still haven't gotten my bands and info from ncs yet


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Cool Pictures!


----------



## Moya (Nov 3, 2010)

crazy4tiels88 said:


> There is suppose to be a show in cartersville, ga but not sure yet if they are having it there. I still haven't gotten my bands and info from ncs yet


Louie and Angel were hatched in Cartersville, which is where their breeder lives. I almost went to that show last year but had other plans I couldn't get out of. Hopefully they will have it again in 2012.


----------

